# aggressive pleco



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi every one 
was just wondering if anybody has ever had a problem with sailfin plecos?
I have a 55gallon with 1- 4inch gold saum 1- 12inch sailfin pleco & 3- 1inch tiger barbs 
used to be 12 barbs. Everybody gets along fine most of the time but afew times a day I see
the pleco chasing the gold saum all over. Now did'nt think it was a big deal but I heard they 
can eat a hole in your fish is this true or just a bed time story?

Please help :-?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Plecos can be pretty territorial, so it doesnt really surprise me he is chasing things, and if i were a cichlid i wouldnt try and stand up to a pleco LOL they're creepy lookin LOL

as far as eating a hole in the fish, *** never heard of it unless the fish is already dead...though with Chinese Algae Eaters *** heard of them breaking blood vessels when sucking on fish.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't think that sounded rite .

Thanks :wink:


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I did see a large common pleco at the lfs chow down a feeder goldfish once. The pleco was in a tank with large cichlds, and trapped the goldfish against the front glass. The teeth just kept grinding away until the goldfish was gone. It didn't take long for the goldfish to disappear.
I don't think that's likely to happen with larger fish though.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah.... it happens... well, the chasing part...

We have a ginormous (12"+) sailfin as well, and every once and a while, he'll chase the cichlids around for maybe 10 seconds.

Pleco's definitely aren't going to take down any live fish in the tank, though. 

-Ryan


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

Rite on rite on 
thanks guys :thumb:


----------

